# what waders



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

what is the latest and greatest in waders
boot type or sock type
what material?:help:


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

If you have a flexible budget... Simms, stocking foot, goretex. check their G3s..


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Going with Simms G3s- pricey. Had Mag2s. Fit great but leaked after several trips.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Simms Blackfoot $150. End of discussion.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been using the William Joseph Drynamic waders and loving them. Simms are high quality as well but I have not made that jump yet.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Without a doubt - stocking foot breathable - Simms are the best you can buy. 

There are a few brands easier on the billfold and seem to hold up fairly well for a season or two but over the long haul you cannot beat Simms Gore-Tex Waders. G3 Series runs $449, Guide Series runs $399 and Headwaters Series runs $349. Simms is the only wader brand made under license from Gore-Tex fabric that is sold in USA...plus Simms is an American-owned company and the products mentioned above are made in Bozeman Montana by skilled American workers. 

When a wade-fishing guide logs 400-500 days in a pair of waders and they're still going strong, you can bet they were made by Simms...enough said.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Without a doubt - stocking foot breathable - Simms are the best you can buy.
> 
> There are a few brands easier on the billfold and seem to hold up fairly well for a season or two but over the long haul you cannot beat Simms Gore-Tex Waders. G3 Series runs $449, Guide Series runs $399 and Headwaters Series runs $349. Simms is the only wader brand made under license from Gore-Tex fabric that is sold in USA...plus Simms is an American-owned company and the products mentioned above are made in Bozeman Montana by skilled American workers.
> 
> When a wade-fishing guide logs 400-500 days in a pair of waders and they're still going strong, you can bet they were made by Simms...enough said.


X2....Simms products are top notch.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Waders*

Another hand for Simms G3. Bought mine from FTU
G.



RexP said:


> what is the latest and greatest in waders
> boot type or sock type
> what material?:help:


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought the DRYFT waders ... You can move in them as if you were wearing pants... Very comfortable...


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I bought the Simms Headwaters from Bass Pro for their outstanding customer service and of course the Simms are really awesome. I've had them all, I will never buy another brand of waders, EVER.... Not even for my kids....


----------

